# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Chúc mừng năm mới!

## CKD

Chào các bạn!
Qua một năm cô vi đầy khó khăn, mình bận quá nên không có nhiều thời gian online diễn đàn.
Nay năm mới tết đến, chờ giao thừa tranh thủ online viết vài dòng đến các bạn.

Nhân dịp xuân về, xin gửi lời chúc đến các bạn cùng gia đình, một năm mới có nhiều thành công và hạnh phúc hơn.

----------

ppgas, quangroom, tcm, TigerHN, trungga

----------


## trungga

hy vọng năm nay bác có nhiều bài viết hơn ở forum này. nhóm zalo tiện cho buôn bán chứ không phát triển chuyên môn của anh e được nên em vẫn thích forum. chúc ae năm mới gặt hái được nhiều thành công.

----------

